# Ravens??



## MuskyDan (Dec 27, 2001)

In a discussion with my buddy the other day we were thinking it would be cool to have a Raven mounted. Are Ravens legal to shoot during crow season? I looked in the book and didn't see the word Raven so I assumed they are not legal is my assumption correct?


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

I will leave this one for Boehr as I am not sure and I was unable to find anything about ravens in state law.


----------



## Ferg (Dec 17, 2002)

Nevermore - Nevermore - 

sorry  


ferg....


----------



## JWICKLUND (Feb 13, 2005)

Hunting ravens is illegal. They are a protected (and sacred) species and shooting one is a misdemeanor.


----------

